# The Beastie screen saver isn't working on my Sun ultra 10



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 14, 2011)

The sparc64 release does not have my favorite screen saver. I want to use the ascii beastie daemon saver on my Sun ultra 10. I tried loading the daemon_saver.ko from an i386 release, but it's an unsupported file layout. I'm guessing I need a sparc64 ported daemon-saver.ko file for this to work. Does this file exist?


----------



## aurora (Jul 14, 2011)

JordanTBoehm said:
			
		

> ...I tried loading the daemon_saver.ko from an i386 release, but it's an unsupported file layout. ..


That's sure not to work; as you've stated the file layouts (actually the Instruction Set Architectures) are different (i386 ISA vs. sparc64 ISA)

In such a case, I would look to see if it's got a port entry under /usr/ports/ and try to  `# make install`


----------



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 15, 2011)

I couldn't find a port for the beastie daemon. I want to port it to sparc64! But how can I do that? I will do whatever needs to be done..


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2011)

They're part of the base OS, specifically syscons. And as far as I know most, if not all, only work on i386 (and perhaps amd64).

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/modules/syscons/


----------



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, can it ever work on the sparc64 architecture? It doesn't seem like it would be very hard to make it work.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2011)

If it was easy it would have been done decades ago


----------



## _martin (Jul 19, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If it was easy it would have been done decades ago



I would say it's more like: _Screensaver on a server? uh,mh .. whaaat?_


----------



## sossego (Jul 21, 2011)

Modules are under /usr/src/sys/modules and not /usr/ports.
You need to build modules on the architecture you are using; importing only works if the CPU is the same or in the same class.


----------

